# Groomers, has a dog ever burst his eye blood vessels from stress?



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi groomers...I need some help and insight here because I'm really not sure what's going on...

My dog is normally really good at groomers - he's 5 and has gone to a new one pretty much on a yearly basis since we moved a lot and I've only gotten positive feedback from groomers - pet smart, private, boutique, you name it. I went to a new one that got high reviews yesterday and they told me to pick him up because he is too nervous. When I went to pick him up, both his eyes were completely bloodshot, and his left eye has bulged out to the point where I can see red swelling under his eyeball. The groomer said this happens when the dog is so anxious, that his eyes bulge out and the vessels burst?! He said this has happened a few times before at their shop and it goes away on its own after a week. Has anyone else experienced this?? I groom my dog at home sometimes when I'm trying to save money, and he is not the anxious type, he just gets fussy or annoyed when I'm doing certain areas he doesn't like.

The groomer only managed to clip 2 toe nails and did nothing else in the entire hour he was there because he got too nervous and he claims he never pushes or stresses the dog out too much, which is really odd considering my dog's eyes apparently bulged out and turned blood red because of anxiety...he also mentioned that his previous clients that went to a vet after this has happened to them, said that the vet said this cannot happen from stress, and normally happens from head trauma?! I am taking him to an Emerg Vet, but I wanted to know what a groomer's point of view is on this matter.


Any insights or experiences appreciated!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Definitely get him to a vet ASAP if his eyes are like that. 

I'm not a groomer and not sure if that's a thing that happens at the groomers regularly. To me it kind of sounds like he may have been unattended and fallen off the table with the slip collar attached and hung himself, but obviously I have no idea and could be wrong. But that was the first thing that popped into my mind when reading about the bulging eyes and bloodshot eyes. 

Most importantly, do not go back to that groomer. Trust your gut. I hope your dog is okay!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

What breed of dog is it? I have heard of this happening to Shih Tzu that have fought against the noose around their neck when they were not used to it. Your dog could have also, like the previous person said, have fallen off the table and hung itself even for an instant.

Hope he is alright.


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

Interested to know the final outcome of the EVet visit.............

Eyes don't bulge or get bloodshot from stress or anxiety. Something happened.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

9-year-old thread. Please start a new one with any concerns or questions.


----------

